# Jet JJ-6



## 06EB03 (Nov 9, 2015)

I am looking at buying a Jet JJ-6 and was wondering if $350 was to much to pay. This would be the first jointer I have owned. It seems to be in good condition. Anybody have one or any advice?


----------



## intheshop (Aug 18, 2010)

If it's in good condition, $350 is a great price. Make sure you can get knives for it.


----------



## 06EB03 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you! I will definitely check on the knives.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Make sure that mobile base is included too! Those can run you almost $100 by themselves, oh and welcome to LJ!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's not bad. Very Top end of what I'd pay for a 6" jointer. Not a deal but worth it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

What Fridge said…if you want it, get it. Don't worry about the knives…you can get them (usually better ones) anywhere.


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

Without seeing and knowing more, it seems a bit high to me, even though it does have a decent mobile base. Some of the older JET's had 3/4 hp motors, and some came with 1 hp motors. Another factor is what used machinery is going for in your area of the country. New JET jointers aren't cheap nowadays. I recently just picked up a newer cream colored model JET with an open stand, 3/4 hp motor, and an extra set of blades for considerably less. The machine is in very nice condition, and I feel fortunate to have found it.. Luckily I already had a good mobile base for it.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

> It seems high to me. I question weather or not that it has the factory stand. I don t see a dust chute.
> 
> - SawSucker


+1 Definitely not the same base as my JJ-6.


----------



## 06EB03 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the help! After searching for a while I did find several Jet JJ-6's with the same base. I guess some came with the inserts and no dust port.


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

06EB03, the one that I bought came with a dust chute with a top cover, but no port to hook a DC hose to. Since I want dust collection on the machine I looked it up to see what the port looks like that JET had. I wasn't impressed, I feel that it's inefficient. So I designed a better solution, and am now in the middle of fabricating a new chute top cover that will have a 4" dust port attached to it. For those that don't know me, for about the last 8 years I've been working on dust collection improvements for my machines that I feel can benefit from it, or dust ports that are no longer available.


----------



## 06EB03 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a shop in the basement so dust collection is something that is really important for me too. Where I am there are not many used jointers and I am trying to take advantage of the ones I can find. I also found a Delta 37-190 for sale today. On my budget it is cheaper than the Jet but I don't want to sacrifice quality for a little less money.


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

A few years ago I would of picked the Delta over the JET, but since Delta was sold to foreign interests, and finding new parts is next to impossible unless you might stumble on some in ebay, etc. I no longer buy Delta products, infact I've sold some because I don't want to deal with them anymore. And the dust collection for the Delta Jointer that you mentioned, the dust port looks just as inefficient as the JET.


----------



## 06EB03 (Nov 9, 2015)

This is the Delta that I found.


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep, it's very comparable in looks to the JET that I just bought, except that the JET jointer and stand is cream colored. What are they asking for it ?


----------



## 06EB03 (Nov 9, 2015)

$300 was his initial offer but I was going to offer less.


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

In my part of the country it's pretty common to find a used 6" JET or Delta without a mobile base for about $200 - $250. That includes the JET's that have an enclosed base, and sometimes have the 1 hp motor.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I wouldn't give over $200 for it, but that's me.


----------

